# BJ Penn makes angry tweet directed at Nick Diaz



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

> *@BJPenndotcom*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where did that come from?


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

BJ's just pissed off, it's how he is.

That said, unless he's willing to back to the Marinovich's and he isn't, I don't want him back at 170 or 155 and he's one of my all time favorites but I can't stand seeing him fade and get beat down in fights. It hurts too much.

Then again he could have been hacked, BJ's a hot head but the timing of this doesn't really make sense.


----------



## Leakler (Sep 23, 2010)

Bit late to say something like this isnt it? Odd.


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

Sounds like some butthurt BJ fan who hacked his account... I hope :confused05:


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

I swear the BJ Penn must go without internet connection for weeks and then come back. This isn't the first time this has happened with him, maybe the first via twitter. There have been several times where he all of a sudden gives an interview or releases a statement to address something from months ago.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

Kind of lost a bit of respect for Penn with this comment, this fight was a long time ago, and now he starts crying because he lost? 

And as far as I see it, it was a scrap. Those body shots tired Penn out, not the fence grabbing, if that even was any. Maybe instead of crying about how the bigger man tired you out, work on your cardio, which you don't seem to do...ever


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Hiro said:


> Sounds like some butthurt BJ fan who hacked his account... I hope :confused05:


Actually the more I think about it the more this sounds like the actual truth.


----------



## ASKREN4WIN (Jul 12, 2011)

Im a huge BJ Penn fan, but I have to admit that sometimes he can be a bad loser.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

That doesn't look like it's from BJ at all. Look at the tweets before and after that, they're generic news posts, prolly some butthurt person in Bj's PR.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

What the? I lost respect for him, big time. You got your ass kicked Penn, and so what if Diaz was bigger? That was under 170 lbs for crying out loud.

I hope it got hacked.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

I am hoping that this is a hack because if it's not...


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

That looks like BJ hyping up a rematch when Nick gets the interim belt.

I LIKE IT!


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Hiro said:


> Sounds like some butthurt BJ fan who hacked his account... I hope :confused05:


Exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## HorsepoweR (Jun 1, 2007)

Fake. :thumbsdown:


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

AmdM said:


> That looks like BJ hyping up a rematch when Nick gets the interim belt.
> 
> I LIKE IT!


I hope you're right. I couldn't care less about the drama real or fake. (i love it)

BJ in the best shape of his life vs Nick rematch ?? 

I'd buy that.

BJ *please* take up swimming and start training for a triathlon.


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

That doen't sound like it's from BJ...I thought that fight was mostly on the feet and a brawl anyways, I'm sure diaz leaned on him a couple times..but I know he didn't lay on him.. so I'm confused by this anyways

BJ v Lil Bro Nate at 155


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

Pretty sure some one must of hacked his account or something, its really not like BJ to go full out shit talking, he usually does it a little more subtle. Either that or something has really pissed him off.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

I really can't see this being real.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

It wasn't a hack, BJ meant it. The editor at BJPenn.com posted this on the UG.



> nd there is a reason why he posted it, He is fired up because now that the holidays are over and a lot of his post-fight distractions are behind him he has nothing to do but think about things and he is not happy with the way he performed in his last several fights.
> 
> I am not here to make excuses for him, but I am pretty sure people, at least with some sense of intelligence, can identify that the BJ that fought Edgar, Fitch and Diaz was not the same Penn that fought the Diego's and Florians of the world -
> 
> ...


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

Source? ^


----------



## oordeel (Apr 14, 2007)

Well, i really like BJ, not sure i like the smack talk after a loss... He chose to fight at 170, of course the other guys are going to be bigger and take advantage of that (if they're smart).

anyways...

/grabs popcorn


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

St.Paul Guy said:


> Source? ^


http://www.mixedmartialarts.com/mma.cfm?go=forum.posts&forum=1&thread=1934346&page=3

third reply. Look under his info, you'll see he's affiliated with BJPenn.com


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> It wasn't a hack, BJ meant it. The editor at BJPenn.com posted this on the UG.


I see he neglected to mention the homicial maniac looking BJ who insta-KOed Hughes? 

If Penn can get up and push his training for Hughes, but can't for Diaz, he's out of the game and is better off as a coach, or trainer, because he will never consistently be "The Prodigy" again.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Squirrelfighter said:


> I see he neglected to mention the homicial maniac looking BJ who insta-KOed Hughes?
> 
> *If Penn can get up and push his training for Hughes, but can't for Diaz*, he's out of the game and is better off as a coach, or trainer, because he will never consistently be "The Prodigy" again.


What!?!?!?! Penn had a pretty serious history with Hughes, Diaz and Penn liked each other.


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

Hmmmmm still not 100% sold it's real, but it looks like it is.

Not a fan of how he went about this, but if this means we get 'The Prodigy' back I'm happy.

I wish he'd just fight at 155 though, instead of chasing these rematches....


----------



## Black_S15 (Jul 14, 2010)

I hope this is just an angry fan...

Bj fans really need stop using the size dis-advantage as an excuse. Ffs he is choosing to fight in that weight class Beacuse he believes it is easier for him compared to fighting at lw. He got outclassed by Frankie and I believe gray, bendo and even nicks little brother would beat penn..

For the record nick did go toe to tOe with him, have a look at bj's face....


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

Life B Ez said:


> What!?!?!?! Penn had a pretty serious history with Hughes, Diaz and Penn liked each other.


True, but Diaz is a far superior fighter to Hughes. 

And if the challenge of overcoming an opponent on Diaz's level doesn't motivate Penn to get into the state of mind we saw against Hughes, he's not going to be able to ever do it against anyone he doesn't have a decade of beef with.


----------



## HaVoK (Dec 31, 2006)

That's a fine way to talk to the man who gave you the worst beating of your career.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Leakler said:


> Bit late to say something like this isnt it? Odd.


my thoughts too. something set this off. probably his camp of yes-men chipping away at him.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

I though he retired why is he still talking?


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Wow, looks like it's true. Man that sucks because I have lost some respect for him. He obviously doesn't take losing well but he should respect Diaz because he got whopped (and they were respectful buddies beforehand). That Fitch reference is just plain dumb. Well I know who I will be rooting for if a rematch ever happens, and I know this time it would be a worse beating because Diaz knows what to expect and can actually hate his opponent this time around.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

I know it came from bj's twitter so sadly I think it was him.


----------



## 2zwudz (Apr 9, 2007)

That sucks...Diaz gave him alot of respect before and after that fight and now he is talking this crap....WOW


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

BJ Penn is a joke I have no respect for him. He is overrated as a fighter and makes excuses every time he gets his ass beat. His record is 16-8 which is not good at all, he just gets hyped because he won some gifted title shots in the early days of UFC like Randy Couture; neither of them are the amazing fighters they are made out to be. 

He talked so much trash to GSP and told him he would "fight to the death" and then threw in the towel after he got his shit rocked and complained about "greasing", as if that was the reason he lost. Then he loses to Frankie, complains about the scoring, and loses AGAIN only to run away to WW where he can't beat Fitch (and now he's insulting his "glass jaw") and then he gets crushed by Diaz and now tweets this nonsense about him.

BJ Penn is a loser with a poor record, plain and simple. He is a poor sport who complains after every loss, and is not some sort of "prodigy" just because he beat down Kenny Florian, Diego Sanchez, and Jens Pulver.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Dtwizzy2k5 said:


> BJ Penn is a joke I have no respect for him. He is overrated as a fighter and makes excuses every time he gets his ass beat. His record is 16-8 which is not good at all, he just gets hyped because he won some gifted title shots in the early days of UFC like Randy Couture; neither of them are the amazing fighters they are made out to be.
> 
> He talked so much trash to GSP and told him he would "fight to the death" and then threw in the towel after he got his shit rocked and complained about "greasing", as if that was the reason he lost. Then he loses to Frankie, complains about the scoring, and loses AGAIN only to run away to WW where he can't beat Fitch (and now he's insulting his "glass jaw") and then he gets crushed by Diaz and now tweets this nonsense about him.
> 
> BJ Penn is a loser with a poor record, plain and simple. He is a poor sport who complains after every loss, and is not some sort of "prodigy" just because he beat down Kenny Florian, Diego Sanchez, and Jens Pulver.


For the first 3 or 4 years of his career (when he earned that nickname) I think its hard to argue he didn't deserve it. He whooped a lot of top guys of the time badly and was very impressive in BJJ comps at an unheard of age and experience level.

Today, not so much. He believed too much of his own hype and set unrealistic goals, lost his motivation and perhaps passed his prime. Should have stayed in the UFC at LW and his career record would look a lot better today.


----------



## A1yola06 (Jan 5, 2007)

HaVoK said:


> That's a fine way to talk to the man who gave you the worst beating of your career.


This. Diaz left his his face looking like a badly bruised tomato. How are you gunna wait this long and then start talking?? I really can't believe this. And people say DIAZ is the disrespectful one? BJ Penn sounds like a butt hurt spoiled rich kid.... oh wait.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

Nothing real suprising here BJ tends to do this after a big loss. He has no one to blame but himself. He came in unprepared and got his but kicked.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Dtwizzy2k5 said:


> BJ Penn is a joke I have no respect for him. He is overrated as a fighter and makes excuses every time he gets his ass beat. His record is 16-8 which is not good at all, he just gets hyped because he won some gifted title shots in the early days of UFC like Randy Couture; neither of them are the amazing fighters they are made out to be.
> 
> He talked so much trash to GSP and told him he would "fight to the death" and then threw in the towel after he got his shit rocked and complained about "greasing", as if that was the reason he lost. Then he loses to Frankie, complains about the scoring, and loses AGAIN only to run away to WW where he can't beat Fitch (and now he's insulting his "glass jaw") and then he gets crushed by Diaz and now tweets this nonsense about him.
> 
> BJ Penn is a loser with a poor record, plain and simple. He is a poor sport who complains after every loss, and is not some sort of "prodigy" just because he beat down Kenny Florian, Diego Sanchez, and Jens Pulver.


Forgetting when he choked out Matt Hughes in his prime? When he was one of if not the best fighter on the planet?

Or when he choked out Gomi? Or when he completely destroyed Sean Sherk to rightfully claim the Lightweight title?


----------



## oordeel (Apr 14, 2007)

more news:
on bjpenn



> For the past several hours my phone has been going off the hook with text messages and my email inbox has been taken over.
> 
> Many people, fans and representatives of the media, all want to know whether or not BJ Penn did actually post a callout to Nick Diaz and attack Jon Fitch in the process this afternoon using his official twitter account.
> 
> ...


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

box said:


> That doesn't look like it's from BJ at all. Look at the tweets before and after that, they're generic news posts, prolly some butthurt person in Bj's PR.





Hiro said:


> Sounds like some butthurt BJ fan who hacked his account... I hope :confused05:


Please... please... please... MMA forum... we can be the ones to say "the term 'butt hurt' is so amazingly stupid... it will not exist in here.."... please... we can do this.


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

Ape City said:


> I really can't see this being real.


Me either, I think I will wait for some clarification before I jump off a bridge or start loosing any respect for the guy...


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

> I am not here to make excuses for him, but I am pretty sure people, at least with some sense of intelligence, can identify that the BJ that fought Edgar, Fitch and Diaz was not the same Penn that fought the Diego's and Florians of the world -


I don't know who from the Penn camp said this, but we all know the difference between Edgar - the best lightweight on earth, Fitch and Diaz - two legit WW contenders and much bigger guys than BJ... and Kenny Florian and Diego Sanchez. What a ridiculous comparison to draw to highlight a lack of something on BJ's part.

I am a huge BJ fan and always will be despite this outburst, but he has limitations and they can't always fall back on the 'that wasn't the same BJ' cop-out.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

I hope BJ is just doing this to try get a rematch, in which case I hope it happens and I think BJ would win the rematch. Its not like Nick doesn't talk shit on a daily basis anyways. WAR PENN!!!


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

AmdM said:


> That looks like BJ hyping up a rematch when Nick gets the interim belt.
> 
> I LIKE IT!


And...

I also believe he called Nick Diaz first hand telling him he was gonna make this move!

They have too much respect for each other for BJ to pull this propaganda
out of his arse without telling Nick first.

As for Jon Fitch, i´m not that sure.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

If it is real..

Not only is it whiney and sad that he is saying this now. But it isn't even true. Is he mad because Diaz may have pushed him against the cage for 15 seconds? Did that gas him? Diaz ate him alive with his hands the final 2 rounds.

Doesn't even seem real because it is so stupid.


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

I don't like this trash talk, but if it means we get to see BJ at his best once more, hell yeah!


----------



## Black_S15 (Jul 14, 2010)

lol same old excuses and nonsense coming from the BJ camp...BJ was great in his day and he will always be one of the greatest LW of all time, but put simply the game has evolved and guys like GSP, Diaz, Fitch, Frankie will eat beat him handsdown. (we all know the Majority draw against fitch was a joke)

FFS so if BJ doesnt have a long history with an opponent he wont be mentally committed to put in the hard work to win the fight? what a load of nonsense.

BJ has no right to talk, in my opinon he was irrelevant to WW division before he fought Diaz, he was gifted that fight and now he asking for a rematch.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

He was either really drunk or it was hacked. because that looks like something from a Sherdog poster.

Edit:Nope i missed that it was confirmed on his site that it was in fact him.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

I guess excuses are all he has, sad.


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

Diaz would tool him even harder in the rematch. I'm all for it.


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

HexRei said:


> For the first 3 or 4 years of his career (when he earned that nickname) I think its hard to argue he didn't deserve it. He whooped a lot of top guys of the time badly and was very impressive in BJJ comps at an unheard of age and experience level.
> 
> Today, not so much. He believed too much of his own hype and set unrealistic goals, lost his motivation and perhaps passed his prime. Should have stayed in the UFC at LW and his career record would look a lot better today.


He was definitely an amazing prodigy in BJJ, but not in MMA. Yes he had some great victories earlier in his career, but overall his career hasn't been amazing or prodigious in the least. If you want to see an MMA prodigy, look at Jon Jones. Now THAT'S what you call a prodigy!


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

BrianRClover said:


> Please... please... please... MMA forum... we can be the ones to say "the term 'butt hurt' is so amazingly stupid... it will not exist in here.."... please... we can do this.


Wow...sounds like someone is.....butt hurt...... :happy02::confused04:


----------



## Harness (Oct 3, 2009)

BJ just lost a fan.


----------



## arknski (Jan 5, 2012)

this is zuffa enforcing bj to tweet these things!


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Dtwizzy2k5 said:


> He was definitely an amazing prodigy in BJJ, but not in MMA. Yes he had some great victories earlier in his career, but overall his career hasn't been amazing or prodigious in the least. If you want to see an MMA prodigy, look at Jon Jones. Now THAT'S what you call a prodigy!


Really? Within the context of his era I think BJ Penn was pretty great his first 3-4 years. He beat top-ranked guys all over the place. It just doesnt look as great now because those guys have all peaked and declined, as will (and is) happening to the guys Jones has beaten.

In fact if we look at their first ten fights from their UFC entry onward, BJ doesn't really look a lot worse. He was certainly the prodigy of his time


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

I wish people would cut BJ a little slack over this. the fight probably looked a little different from his perspective and I have a feeling more has been said between him and Nick than we Know.

I have spent entire nights with guys who just got KTFO and never stopped talking about how they were better than their opponent and if not for this one little thing......

...just sayin


I for one, am very glad to have BJ back with some fire in him rather than saying things like Nick whipped my ass, I can't beat him.

instead of picking apart the accuracy or appropriateness of his words, I say 

WAR BJ!!


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

HexRei said:


> Really? Within the context of his era I think BJ Penn was pretty great his first 3-4 years. He beat top-ranked guys all over the place. It just doesnt look as great now because those guys have all peaked and declined, as will (and is) happening to the guys Jones has beaten.
> 
> In fact if we look at their first ten fights from their UFC entry onward, BJ doesn't really look a lot worse. He was certainly the prodigy of his time


"Within the context of his era" is the key phrase here. Keep in mind that "his era" was the earlier parts of UFC before TUF made it more popular and more athletic/skilled fighters were coming in. The competition in that era wasn't as good, and we see now with BJ struggling against guys like Edgar, GSP, Diaz, and Fitch. 
At the end of the day, 16-8 is not "prodigious" no matter which way you slice it my friend.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Dtwizzy2k5 said:


> "Within the context of his era" is the key phrase here. Keep in mind that "his era" was the earlier parts of UFC before TUF made it more popular and more athletic/skilled fighters were coming in. The competition in that era wasn't as good, and we see now with BJ struggling against guys like Edgar, GSP, Diaz, and Fitch.
> At the end of the day, 16-8 is not "prodigious" no matter which way you slice it my friend.


So should we just shit on guys like Wanderlei, Liddell, Hughes, and Fedor for that same reason?

He can't help when he was born, he can't help the era he fought in.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

If his account wasn't hacked, or it isn't some PR stint to hype up a fight and he actually believes what he wrote, he can simply stfu! BJ has always been one of my favorite top 3 fighters, but as I said if he believes this crap, I can't wrap my brain around his comments.

It's a fight, you do what you have to do to win, and if someone is holding you on the fence to tire you out, and you can't do anything about it, tough luck. You lost! 

A real champ would shut his mouth, train and come back stronger without having to make ridiculous statements like these.

Still hope someone hacked his account or his manager and the UFC want him to start a PR feud.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Wow. Definitely didn't see this coming.

If they were to have a rematch, I think I would support Diaz for the first time in my life.

Although if BJ had the cardio that he did in the first round throughout the fight, he could have very well won.


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> So should we just shit on guys like Wanderlei, Liddell, Hughes, and Fedor for that same reason?
> 
> He can't help when he was born, he can't help the era he fought in.


What? I'm saying he succeeded in the old era but is now struggling in the new era. You can't say that about Wandy, Liddell, Hughes, and Fedor. Also, look at those guys's records:

Wandy is 34-11
Liddell was 21-8 (that's including his string of KO losses after he was over the hill)
Hughes is 45-9
Fedor is 33-4

BJ is 16-8, please explain to me how BJ is amazing or even comparable to those other guys.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Dtwizzy2k5 said:


> What? I'm saying he succeeded in the old era but is now struggling in the new era. You can't say that about Wandy, Liddell, Hughes, and Fedor. Also, look at those guys's records:
> 
> Wandy is 34-11
> Liddell was 21-8 (that's including his string of KO losses after he was over the hill)
> ...


Not a Penn fan really, but in before the inevitable "he fought at anyone and at four different weight classes and still won"


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

What Fence holding is he talking about??? I recall Diaz down right out boxing BJ. He tired BJ out by throwing his fist into BJs face. What the world?


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

SideWays222 said:


> What Fence holding is he talking about??? I recall Diaz down right out boxing BJ. He tired BJ out by throwing his fist into BJs face. What the world?


He held him on the fence with punches to the face. Technically BJ should be happy the fence was there, it was the only thing holding him up in parts of the second, if they had been in the ring BJ would have been on the press table.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Life B Ez said:


> He held him on the fence with punches to the face. Technically BJ should be happy the fence was there, it was the only thing holding him up in parts of the second, if they had been in the ring BJ would have been on the press table.


Oh excuse Nick for being such a coward and punching BJ in the face.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

SideWays222 said:


> Oh excuse Nick for being such a coward and punching BJ in the face.


I know! The nerve of some people.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Life B Ez said:


> I know! The nerve of some people.


And how sad it is that he has his arm around Nick in that picture. How extremely 2 faced.

Maybe Nick should have punched the other face too. :happy02:


*Good one SideWays, keep em coming*


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

I won't comment much on this. I'm a big Penn fan but if this is him complaining and not hyping then it looks pretty lame. Diaz beat him fair and square and hardly by wall n stall or anything like that.

Then again lately it seems like there is more and more fake shit in the UFC, and this might be Zuffas making. Sadly the company and some fighters understand that people like to watch fights where there is beef and take advantage of it. I wouldn't be surprised if this is a case of fake hyping.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

Why are people so surprised or doubtful it's him? It's not like he hasn't done it before with the whole GSP greasing thing and the excuses after the first Edgar fight etc. BJ's a great fighter but a sore loser. 

I agree that he has it in him to beat all these guys he's been losing against, but whatever he says he never manages to train at the same level as these guys. He's always coasted on talent, it's hard to change bad habits this late in the career.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

This place is full of over sensitive blouses.

So what if BJ trashed a little? What on earth is the big deal?! 

MMAF can be so random.

War BJ!!!!


----------



## arknski (Jan 5, 2012)

Dtwizzy2k5 said:


> What? I'm saying he succeeded in the old era but is now struggling in the new era. You can't say that about Wandy, Liddell, Hughes, and Fedor. Also, look at those guys's records:
> 
> Wandy is 34-11
> Liddell was 21-8 (that's including his string of KO losses after he was over the hill)
> ...


i really like how you say (thats including hsi strong of ko losses after he was over the hill) your pointing out his career win loss ratio WHY WOULDNT THE LOSSES BE THERE HURRR DURR.... that was epicly fail and to measure someone on their win loss ratio at the level is stupid....


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Franklin is 28-6 including his decision robbery against Hendo! Now thats impressive considering what Hendo went on to do after that!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Dtwizzy2k5 said:


> What? I'm saying he succeeded in the old era but is now struggling in the new era. You can't say that about Wandy, Liddell, Hughes, and Fedor. Also, look at those guys's records:
> 
> Wandy is 34-11
> Liddell was 21-8 (that's including his string of KO losses after he was over the hill)
> ...


None of those guys challenged themselves remotely to the level that BJ did in there careers. Hughes never fought Rich Franklin, Wandy didn't choke out CroCop. None of them showed us the natural skill that BJ showed us. BJ was one of those truly awe inspiring fighters. 



I don't even care why he said this I just hope he really did. I hope this means that a fire is brewing somewhere in him and a true desire to compete because I still believe BJ could dominate Diaz and destroy Condit.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Toxic said:


> I don't even care why he said this I just hope he really did. I hope this means that a fire is brewing somewhere in him and a true desire to compete because I still believe BJ could dominate Diaz and destroy Condit.


Word.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

I agree that BJ has fought some of the toughest dudes out there - among his losses are: GSP x 2, Matt Hughes and freakin' Lyoto Machida (Decision)

You can say alot about BJ, but being a can-crusher isn't one of them!


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Life B Ez said:


> Not a Penn fan really, but in before the inevitable "he fought at anyone and at four different weight classes and still won"


See I was in before it :thumb02::wink03:


----------



## Finnsidious (Mar 14, 2009)

Dtwizzy2k5 said:


> What? I'm saying he succeeded in the old era but is now struggling in the new era. You can't say that about Wandy, Liddell, Hughes, and Fedor. Also, look at those guys's records:
> 
> Wandy is 34-11
> Liddell was 21-8 (that's including his string of KO losses after he was over the hill)
> ...


Don't expect people to get this. I do, and it should be obvious, but BJ talks like such a bad guy everyone forgets what he's actually done. I'll rep you for saying it though, quoted for truth.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Dtwizzy2k5 said:


> What? I'm saying he succeeded in the old era but is now struggling in the new era. You can't say that about Wandy, Liddell, Hughes, and Fedor. Also, look at those guys's records:
> 
> Wandy is 34-11
> Liddell was 21-8 (that's including his string of KO losses after he was over the hill)
> ...


You have to actually watch the fights and look beyond the numbers.

The first Edgar and GSP fights were insanely close and a lot of people thought he won those and another one of his losses was to Machida.

If you just look at his record, it's not that great by any means, but if you've followed his career and you've seen his fights you'll see why he's a legend. He had an insane amount of potential and that potential was reached when he was with the Marinovich's but the day he fired them was the day he truly retired. He's never been the same since.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Toxic said:


> None of those guys challenged themselves remotely to the level that BJ did in there careers. Hughes never fought Rich Franklin, Wandy didn't choke out CroCop. None of them *wasted natural skill like BJ did, because he was lazy*. BJ was one of those truly awe inspiring fighters.



I prefer it like that...bolded part.



Toxic said:


> I don't even care why he said this I just hope he really did. I hope this means that a fire is brewing somewhere in him and a true desire to compete because *I still believe BJ could dominate Diaz and destroy Condit.*


I don't...
The guy lost his motivation.

Last rd against Fitch and rds 2 & 3 against Diaz were horrible for him.



Liddellianenko said:


> Why are people so surprised or doubtful it's him? It's not like he hasn't done it before with the whole GSP greasing thing and the excuses after the first Edgar fight etc. BJ's a great fighter but a sore loser.
> 
> I agree that he has it in him to beat all these guys he's been losing against, but whatever he says he never manages to train at the same level as these guys. He's always coasted on talent, it's hard to change bad habits this late in the career.



Perfectly said, Sir.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Diaz' camp and crew respond:



> At some point it is up to those around you to protect you from yourself. To take you aside and let you know you are wrong and help save you from your folly. Unfortunately for Penn he is surrounded by “Yes Men” that are unwilling to do that. The outcome will be predictable, resulting in a fighter that will never push himself to the fullest and will always have excuses for his losses.


*Source: GracieFighter.com*


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Budhisten said:


> Diaz' camp and crew respond:
> 
> 
> 
> *Source: GracieFighter.com*


Twilight zone. Since when is BJ the one taunting and Diaz camp taking the high road? LOL I hope this is hype, but either way I don't care and would love to see a part 2 fight. Lets make it 5 rounds this time .


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Soakked said:


> Twilight zone. Since when is BJ the one taunting and Diaz camp taking the high road? LOL I hope this is hype, but either way I don't care and would love to see a part 2 fight. Lets make it 5 rounds this time .


 that's good stuff. I wonder who wrote it? I'll bet it wasn't anyone named Diaz.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

BJ can say what he likes, when he likes it :hug:

Some of the people in this thread bitching about BJ talking some trash (and probably trying to hype up his return and keep himself up there in the division despite coming off of a loss and a draw) are the same that cheer Sonnen daily. 

Can't wait to see him back in the octagon, preferably at LW but whatever.


----------



## GialloShock (Jan 4, 2012)

lol thats pure gold, nothing like a good ol hissy fit. He has too many family and yes men in his camp whispering in his ear...pssst hey BJ you're a god and nobody can beat you and if they do, they're cheats.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

I really don't understand this. He must have been drunk or high or some thing, there will be some kind of reasoning behind this.

His comment doesn't make sense and the timing of it certainly doesn't make any sense. BJ just comes across as a sore loser in his tweet. None of this makes any sense.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

Yeah, the timing of the post is as weird as its contents. I hope it comes out that this was a joke or something.


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

VolcomX311 said:


> Yeah, the timing of the post is as weird as its contents. I hope it comes out that this was a joke or something.


Yea because that would be funny :confused05:

I don't care. As a BJ fan it would take more than a bit of trash talk from sore loserville for me to just ignore every reason out there why I liked him in the first place. He's the friggin MAN.

War BJ!!! :thumb02:


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Oh don't get me wrong I'll still watch any BJ Penn fight because they are exciting, but I cannot discount the fact that I lost a bit of respect for the chap. It's not the talking crap thing that bothers me it's the fact that they but showed each other respect and considered themselves as friends. 

It's like having a friend and playing a pick up game of ball. Both are ballers and decide on a one on one game. You beat your friend convincingly and afterwards though upset, he congrats you. Afterwards you have a beer and such. The next following day you hear from another friend that the "friend" you beat the other day was talking crap about how you were hacking and carrying the ball an such and that you didn't really win.

Ok I'm pushing the analogy a bit but you get my drift. It comes off as a judas type of move. Still a fan, but one cannot deny that a fighter's personality has a big affect on the person rooting for them. That being said it would not surprise me if this is pre-hype, and if it is and both fighters are in on it then we all been trolled hard.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

I just read the tweet and immediately said "that sounds pretty fake..."

Then I read the thread and it's apparently true but still not sure.....

If it's true it seems like he was wasted when he tweeted it, probly had Chris Leben, Sideways' FB friend, and the hawaii crew egging him on.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Not sure if the wasted theory holds up. They say alcohol brings out lady truth. But even if it was an exaggeration (like most drunk talk) the offical confirmation from his camp is that they checked with him afterwards to see if it's true or not, and he confirmed that it is. So by that I take it that it is highly unlikely that he was drunk for several days, and if he was his camp wouldn't have taken it at face value.

Pre fight hype is more plausable, but hopefully he let Nick in on his plans, because if not I am sure he severed relations regardless if it's hype or not. But I am sure BJ has got enough friends that he can afford to lose one. 

One thing that I do agree with however is that none of BJ's opponents was his greatest challenge. His greatest challenge has always been his own ego which has allowed him to believe he can beat an opponent strictly on talent alone. Surrounding yourself with worshipers probably doesn't help either.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

You know what's more plausible than prefight hype? BJ just tweeted it because he felt that way at the moment. People tweet stuff like this all the time. Not everything is a massive PR conspiracy, lol.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

First off, I don't see bj fighting Nick anytime soon, that beating he took coupled with the fact bj is on his way out makes me think they will never fight again.

If Nick can't close the deal against Condit (which he should) then I could see them work something but if he gets that title I don't see bj winning against anyone in the title hunt, its not impossible but unlikely.

One thing is for sure they will throw everyone they can at Diaz, I don't think he fits their perception of what a champion should be.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

HexRei said:


> You know what's more plausible than prefight hype? BJ just tweeted it because he felt that way at the moment. People tweet stuff like this all the time. Not everything is a massive PR conspiracy, lol.


I love me a good conspiracy :thumb02:


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

Soakked said:


> Not sure if the wasted theory holds up. They say alcohol brings out lady truth.


It's certainly not farfetch'd to think a cage fighter, especially one under the influence of a recreational substance, would show off in front of his buddies.

The next morning, he might be too proud to go back on his words. 

Just a theory


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

SJ said:


> It's certainly not farfetch'd to think a cage fighter, especially one under the influence of a recreational substance, would show off in front of his buddies.
> 
> The next morning, he might be too proud to go back on his words.
> 
> Just a theory


True, didn't think of it on that angle.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Lmao at the people making it seem like this is BJ hyping a fight and thats the "Logical" thought and that everyone else is crazy for not thinking of that.

BJ DOESNT HAVE A FIGHT COMING UP!!! Nick Diaz has passed BJ along on the rankings and unless BJ wins a fight or 2 then i definitely dont see him getting a Rematch with Nick. Id be surprised if we see BJ in the octagon to begin with. This is no way BJ just hyping a fight up. This is BJ thinking of how someone like Nick Diaz is beating up in BJs mind "The best fighter ever" and getting mad over it. He even took a shot at Jon Fitch in the tweet while i remember a story about him being friendly towards him at the bar. This comes off as being pretty bitter that the door for his career is closing.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

> Lmao at the people making it seem like this is BJ hyping a fight and thats the "Logical" thought and that everyone else is crazy for not thinking of that.


I'm hoping that's not directed at me.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Soakked said:


> I'm hoping that's not directed at me.


Im not sure. I only read half the pages and i saw more then a few people saying that. It was pretty funny.

If you are one of those then yes it is in a way directed at you. But not directly... :confused02:
Im not thinking of specifically 1 name. It wouldnt be nice of me to single someone out. :hug:


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Aaand BJ fires back at Cesar Gracie:


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Ok maybe he is doing it for the hype. that was ridiculous.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

BJ sure is salty.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

That would be a beautiful comeback fight for BJ. 

And cesar would be well on his way to owning the record for most completed fights with less than 1 minute cage time total.

just scrap baby Jay


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Can Rory Macdonald just spend 15 minutes tossing him around the octagon so we can be done with him and this crap.

Aw Diaz was to big, DUDE you are fighting two weight classes above what you should be doing, guys are going to be BIG.

Penn could step in and face Dustin Poirer at 145 and then bam title shot against Aldo. But this ofcourse would mean BJ would take cardio seriously and lose all that belly fat he's walking around with.

Also why do people think this wasn't BJ, BJ has two moods, depressed and bitchy. I don't know if BJ thinks Lithium is a banned substance but the boy needs it badly.

I would be sickened, sickened if BJ gets to jump ahead of all of those Welterweights that have earned their shots at the title this year.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

I wouldn't care what in the hell he said, if it was true.

But what he said wasn't true at all. Diaz kicked his ass with his fists. 

I am a fan of both fighters. But Penn just looks like an idiot here because he is getting all fired up by something he is just making up in his mind. Seems sort of mentally crazy to me.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

My god I just want BJ to fight somebody. There is nobody who has ever fought that I would rather watch fight than BJ. Honestly I think BJ does not get the credit he deserves and I honestly believe BJ is the single most skilled guy that has ever competed in the sport.

I hope that Nick Diaz goes on a Nick Diaz rant and gets all gangsta on BJ cause that would make BJ angry and if anything is better than watching BJ fight its watching angry BJ cause angry BJ dominates and destroys.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Budhisten said:


> Aaand BJ fires back at Cesar Gracie:


LOL, what the hell.

My mind is full of f uck right now.

I have no idea what to make of any of this.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

I love Bj, but I dont want to see him pull a Crocop and talk about how he is redeicated only to come and get his ass kicked again. When he does fight again, I hope he comes in like he did when he had his good run at lw.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

BJ beat the crap out of Diaz & almost had the sub in the 1st.

It was only when Diaz backed Penn up against the cage & started to unload on him that Diaz turned the tide.

It must be fustrating as hell for BJ if he realizes all he needed to do was not move straight back, but back and a little to the right or left to give an angle to avoid getting stuck on the cage & that fight might've been his.

If Fitch can be KO'ed that easily than why did BJ waste all that time wrestle huggung him?

Same with Frankie Edgar. A little adjustment & BJ could have won both of those fights.

BJ & his camp make a lot of basic mistakes with their gameplanning...that cost them fights, and on some level BJ must be upset about it.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Trix said:


> BJ beat the crap out of Diaz & almost had the sub in the 1st.
> 
> It was only when Diaz backed Penn up against the cage & started to unload on him that Diaz turned the tide.
> 
> ...


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

I agree with Toxic (for once) and Kry. I don't care what he says or why he says it.

After his last 2 fights he looked totally defeated. I'm just glad that's not the case.

How awesome would it be for Cesar to invite Bj to come roll with him. Never happen today but that's what Gracies are supposed to do.


It's going to be so easy for BJ to bait Nick.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Could easily be setting up BJ's return to Lightweight to face Nate Diaz


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

oldfan said:


> I agree with Toxic (for once) and Kry. I don't care what he says or why he says it.
> 
> After his last 2 fights he looked totally defeated. I'm just glad that's not the case.
> 
> ...


Count me in too, bro.

I dont care what anybody says. I know what I know. Stamina is the only thing stopping BJ from being the best fighter in the universe. Skills wise, he is extra ordinary. Anderson Silva agrees.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

IRONMAN HAWAII is in 279 days. 

If BJ could finish that race he could .........


I thought of so many smart ass ways to finish that sentence but y'all get the idea.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

I think the main reason BJ could never be as good as you guys think he is because he does not have heart. As soon as things dont go his way the guy wilts. Its something that cant be improved like "stamina" can for instance. Thus he would never be the best.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

I can't believe people still are so excited for a possible Penn come back. At his best, he is really entertaining to watch, but how many times has he been at his best recently? He just doesn't have it in him to be a champion, or even contender again. He quit against Fitch in the third round, he was a human punching bag against Diaz.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

K R Y said:


> Could easily be setting up BJ's return to Lightweight to face Nate Diaz


Would probably look at like his fight with Nick. BJ has been successful at LW when guys try to take him down and grapple with him, not so much when guys stand and trade. The only real strikers Penn faced are Gomi and Pulver. And he last fought Pulver four years ago and Gomi eight years ago. 

Oh and a side note, I went back and watched the fight. Nick pushed BJ against the cage just into the first round, he got in a single tie and was throwing with the other hand, like he has in a ton of other fights. BJ backed up to the fence, and got a full thai clinch and Nick couldn't back up, that's the only reason they were against the fence for any length of time. Then BJ took him down and Nick got back up by turning head inside, from there he had a single and pushed him to fence, but never really put weight on him. From there, Nick backed up to the center of the cage and Penn clinched him and pushed him to the fence again. So they pretty much did the same things, except BJ actually tried to take him down, so much for "coming to scrap."

In the second they only ended up against the fence when BJ tied Nick up. The rest of the time Nick was bouncing his head off the fence, I mean I guess he was holding him against the fence.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

oldfan said:


> That would be a beautiful comeback fight for BJ.
> 
> And cesar would be well on his way to owning the record for most completed fights with less than 1 minute cage time total.
> 
> just scrap baby Jay


a) cesar doesn't really fight MMA. He is a BJJ trainer.

b) WOOHOOO WAR BJ YEAH CALL OUT A 45 YEAR OLD WITH ONE FIGHT. YOU HAVE BALLS OF STEEL

That would be the most meaningless comeback fight ever.


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

oldfan said:


> I agree with Toxic (for once) and Kry. I don't care what he says or why he says it.
> 
> After his last 2 fights he looked totally defeated. I'm just glad that's not the case.
> 
> ...


I recall Cesar doing just that after the Diaz fight - inviting him to come to train with the scrap pack. I guess that's part of the the "talking down" BJ takes offense to.

I love watching BJ fight just as much as Toxic or anyone else, but BJ isn't going to change. Don't buy the "rededicated" or "angry" BJ hype. He's going to give a round and a half of awesome, and if that isn't enough to physically or mentally defeat his opponent, he'll check out mentally. 

Maybe if he actually went and trained with Cesar, I'd be getting excited and looking forward to a truly new or rejuvenated BJ. But we've heard this current stuff from him before. He should get a real camp and stay off of Twitter.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Shoegazer said:


> Maybe if he actually went and trained with Cesar, I'd be getting excited and looking forward to a truly new or rejuvenated BJ. But we've heard this current stuff from him before. He should get a real camp and stay off of Twitter.


Nah, he'd never make it through a camp. Too much actual work, not enough ass kissing.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Diego dissagrees about angry BJ only having on round of awesomeness.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

Toxic said:


> Diego dissagrees about angry BJ only having on round of awesomeness.


That was 3-4 years ago, and since then he has done nothing but beat up Matt Hughes, who is over the hill, with no boxing skills. It was a great knockout, but lets not make it seem that he beat a contender.


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

Toxic said:


> Diego dissagrees about angry BJ only having on round of awesomeness.


Haha. Keep on believing, Toxic. I'd love to join you, but I've seen enough now.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

The fact that two of the widely considered top WW's in the world got there asses handed to them until BJ ran out of gas tells me all I need to believe that if he wants to do it he can.


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

Toxic said:


> The fact that two of the widely considered top WW's in the world got there asses handed to them until BJ ran out of gas tells me all I need to believe that if he wants to do it he can.


Well everyone knows he _could_ be awesome if he rededicated himself and stopped running out of gas or mentally wilting. The question of belief is _will he_ actually do it? 

I don't believe he actually will. Not anymore.


----------



## HorsepoweR (Jun 1, 2007)

Toxic said:


> The fact that two of the widely considered top WW's in the world got there asses handed to them until BJ ran out of gas tells me all I need to believe that if he wants to do it he can.


+1... :thumb02:


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Shoegazer said:


> Well everyone knows he _could_ be awesome if he rededicated himself and stopped running out of gas or mentally wilting. The question of belief is _will he_ actually do it?
> 
> I don't believe he actually will. Not anymore.


Thats the thing with him... you just never know.

Remember how he was going to "really train" for his second Edgar fight? He was supposed to be very motivated for that and nothing changed.

If BJ spent enough time on his cardio he could have beat both Fitch and Diaz. Unfortunately he didn't, and I'm not sure if he'll ever put the proper amount of time into it again. I would love to be proved wrong.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Toxic said:


> I hope that Nick Diaz goes on a Nick Diaz rant and gets all gangsta on BJ cause that would make BJ angry and if anything is better than watching BJ fight its watching angry BJ cause angry BJ dominates and destroys.


This doesn't even make any sense.

A gangsta rant? Diaz doesn't even care or hardly use twitter. He's not starting little hissy fits over the internet. 

He has bigger fish to fry. To me it seems like Penn has too much time on his hands.



K R Y said:


> Could easily be setting up BJ's return to Lightweight to face Nate Diaz


That would be stupid. Penn doesn't deserve that fight. Nate should be in a #1 contenders match. He just beat down a guy everyone was claiming to be top 5 material. Who is getting the title shot after Bendo/Frankie? Nate needs to be in a #1 contenders fight. 

Why should Penn get to do what he wants and just get top 5 fights at any weight class? He's ******* 1-3-1 in his last 5 fights. Could easily be 1-4. Why on earth should he get YET ANOTHER pass straight to the top of a division?

He lost TWICE to the LW champ. Lost to the WW champ in a fight that was in no way competitive. Basically lost to Fitch, even he said he didn't think he would get a draw. And lost to Diaz. UFC keeps giving him top fights...and he keeps losing. 

Time to just go sit on the beach BJ, and think about how much better you could of been.

It is hilarious he is getting mad at a guy for fighting. For clinching for 20 seconds. Is there some sort of BJ Penn rule where guys can't do certain things against him? Because he might gas? He is basically making excuses for his lack of cardio and blaming it on someone tiring him out. Pretty delusional to me. He said he wants to scrap...isn't he the one who shot for a takedown?

BJ Penn is turning into Tito Ortiz.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

jonnyg4508 said:


> This doesn't even make any sense.
> 
> A gangsta rant? Diaz doesn't even care or hardly use twitter. He's not starting little hissy fits over the internet.
> 
> ...


Probably because he wrecks everyone at 155 not named Frankie Edgar?


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

> "My recent comments have nothing to do with my loss. I know I lost.
> This has everything to do with the HUGE amount of disrespect he had shown pre fight during the fight and post fight.. Not only disrespecting me but the sport as well. To me flipping people off and consistently cussing post fight is disgraceful.. It's strange how some actually honor him for that kind of behavior. But oh well. Maybe I'm just old fashioned like that."


From BJ Penn's Facebook.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

I could care less if I ever see Penn inside the octagon again, especially after this recent out burst. He runs away from the LW division after being humiliated by Edgar twice, and how he wants to cry over the beating he took from Diaz.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

jonnyg4508 said:


> This doesn't even make any sense.
> 
> A gangsta rant? Diaz doesn't even care or hardly use twitter. He's not starting little hissy fits over the internet.


 Diaz starts hissy fits every time somebody puts him on camera. What realm do you live in where Diaz is not one of the biggest shit talkers in the sport? Your right that he doesn't use twitter cause if you think that response came from Diaz your insane. 


> That would be stupid. Penn doesn't deserve that fight. Nate should be in a #1 contenders match. He just beat down a guy everyone was claiming to be top 5 material. Who is getting the title shot after Bendo/Frankie? Nate needs to be in a #1 contenders fight.


 If Nate via miraculous intervention somehow was able to beat BJ it would do more to establish him at the top of the LW division than beating anybody currently fighting at LW. Without winning the title you could not have a bigger win on your resume than BJ Penn at LW. 


> Why should Penn get to do what he wants and just get top 5 fights at any weight class? He's ******* 1-3-1 in his last 5 fights. Could easily be 1-4. Why on earth should he get YET ANOTHER pass straight to the top of a division?


 1-4 Huh? I argue Penn could arguably be 3-2. He beat Edgar in the first fight IMO and he whooped Fitch's ass for 2 rounds. I am blown away that anyone can even try to make an argument for Fitch winning and I have re-watched it countless times looking for that answer. Penn gassed from tossing a guy with a good 30pounds on him around and got beat pretty soundly in the 3rd. The 10-8 round and therefor the draw was justifiable but there is no possible way to argue that he lost that fight. 


> He lost TWICE to the LW champ. Lost to the WW champ in a fight that was in no way competitive. Basically lost to Fitch, even he said he didn't think he would get a draw. And lost to Diaz. UFC keeps giving him top fights...and he keeps losing.


 And because he is awesome people keep paying. Face it BJ is the man.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Life B Ez said:


> From BJ Penn's Facebook.


He is still acting delusional. 

So he was cool with Nick before the fight. During the pressers and interviews they both said they have a lot of respect. And after they are seen hanging out together.

And now a couple months later he is all mad at him for how he is?

Did I miss something? Did Nick do something since that fight that I missed?

So if he was real cool with him then...why does he have such a problem long after the fact? BJ Penn is either a sore loser and just whining...or he is extremely bi-polar.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

^

It kinda looks like BJ is losing his grip on reality.
Maybe he should really retire and avoid further punching to his head...


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Toxic said:


> Diaz starts hissy fits every time somebody puts him on camera. What realm do you live in where Diaz is not one of the biggest shit talkers in the sport? Your right that he doesn't use twitter cause if you think that response came from Diaz your insane.
> If Nate via miraculous intervention somehow was able to beat BJ it would do more to establish him at the top of the LW division than beating anybody currently fighting at LW. Without winning the title you could not have a bigger win on your resume than BJ Penn at LW.
> 1-4 Huh? I argue Penn could arguably be 3-2. He beat Edgar in the first fight IMO and he whooped Fitch's ass for 2 rounds. I am blown away that anyone can even try to make an argument for Fitch winning and I have re-watched it countless times looking for that answer. Penn gassed from tossing a guy with a good 30pounds on him around and got beat pretty soundly in the 3rd. The 10-8 round and therefor the draw was justifiable but there is no possible way to argue that he lost that fight.
> And because he is awesome people keep paying. Face it BJ is the man.



Yea every time there is a camera...sure. Each time I see him interviewed he seems calm and just uninterested in the questions. He has went off a few times and people act like it is every time. He wouldn't be in front of the camera for 5 minutes if it was up to him. If it was up to him you wouldn't even hear from him all year. He isn't the one starting internet girl fights like BJ Penn. He isn't the one looking desperately for attention.

Did you not see Penn after the Fitch fight? He was basically a sad little baby and even said he didn't win the fight. So you are trying to argue something that BJ Penn said himself? Ok...you are delusional too then. 

I'm not a Penn hater. I am actually a fan and enjoy to watch him fight. But I recognize whining and a sore loser when I see one. I recognize a guy trying to blame his crapass cardio on a guy being bigger than him.

Pretty pathetic if you ask me. Tito Ortiz like.

Also, who do you give the LW shot after Frankie/Bendo. Name me some fighters that would get it? So Penn/Nate happens. BJ Penn wins...what you want to have a 3rd Edgar/Penn fight? 

Penn is a rich kid who had everything. He chose to fight for a career and goes at it half assed. And now is making excuses and looking like a bitter little boy who needs attention. 

He got a 2nd Edgar fight and looked disinterested and looked like dog shit. He fought GSP and blamed it on grease. he fought Diaz and now apparently thinks it is against the rules for anyone to put him against the cage for a few seconds...because his cardio is ass. 

HE WAS THE ONE WHO OPTED FOR A TAKEDOWN VS DIAZ. Yet he wants to complain about Nick not standing and banging? 

Nick actually works hard and comes to fight knowing he could go all 3 or 5 rounds. He doesn't cheat the fans and lay there gassed in the last round. That is all BJ Penn.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Life B Ez said:


> From BJ Penn's Facebook.


Yep he keeps digging himself in a hole. Bi-polar is starting to sound right.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I wasn't going to bother commenting on this, it's pretty irrelevant now. Then I thought this reminds me of Fedor's camp where each fighter is surrounded by a bunch of YES men. His trainers and especially his bros probably fueled his mind with shenanigans. He did well the first round especially on the ground, and lost the subsequent rounds because he underestimated Diaz boxing and more importantly didn't have the endurance to keep up. 

Reminds me of grease gate. Cmon Baby J Penn...man up.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Yea every time there is a camera...sure. Each time I see him interviewed he seems calm and just uninterested in the questions. He has went off a few times and people act like it is every time. He wouldn't be in front of the camera for 5 minutes if it was up to him. If it was up to him you wouldn't even hear from him all year. He isn't the one starting internet girl fights like BJ Penn. He isn't the one looking desperately for attention.


 He looked pretty desperate for attention after the Penn fight didn't he? Oh I forgot the fact Diaz blamed GSP and not his own retarded stupidity for his loss of a title shot is "cool".


> Did you not see Penn after the Fitch fight? He was basically a sad little baby and even said he didn't win the fight. So you are trying to argue something that BJ Penn said himself? Ok...you are delusional too then.


 BJ was down on himself because he just took a pretty good beating for 5 minutes and likely didn't feel like much of a winner at the moment. 



> Also, who do you give the LW shot after Frankie/Bendo. Name me some fighters that would get it? So Penn/Nate happens. BJ Penn wins...what you want to have a 3rd Edgar/Penn fight?


 Yes I want a 3rd Penn/Edgar fight. Still more interesting than seeing Nate get beat by another wrestler which will happen because the Diaz brothers are to stupid to understand how MMA is scored.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

This is quite clearly all to do with BJ's yes man whispering bullshit in his ear over and over again.

I've said it before and I'll say it again; BJ's biggest enemy, with regards to his MMA career are his own friends and family.

The only chance I would get pumped up and excited if BJ returned would be if he left Hawai and trained at a proper camp like AKA or some thing. 

His Yes men need to stop deluding him and learn to shut the **** up.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Toxic said:


> He looked pretty desperate for attention after the Penn fight didn't he? Oh I forgot the fact Diaz blamed GSP and not his own retarded stupidity for his loss of a title shot is "cool".
> BJ was down on himself because he just took a pretty good beating for 5 minutes and likely didn't feel like much of a winner at the moment.
> 
> Yes I want a 3rd Penn/Edgar fight. Still more interesting than seeing Nate get beat by another wrestler which will happen because the Diaz brothers are to stupid to understand how MMA is scored.


So when BJ Penn is "GIVEN" a title shot vs. GSP...he gasses and quits and looks like shit. When he is "GIVEN" a 2nd shot at Frankie because obviously back then Frankie wasn't allowed to beat BJ or something in some peoples heads...what'd he look like? You got that right...dog shit. He gets a bunch of good fights at WW AGIAN...basically a #1 contenders match with Diaz...what happened? He gassed and couldn't keep up with Nick's pace.

So maybe YOU like to watch a guy given title opportunities just to look like crap and not even show up. Maybe YOU want to see a guy who can't even go 3 rounds...let alone 5 championship rounds. But I don't.

The Diaz brothers aren't as dumb as Penn in the fact that they know where their cardio has to be in order to fight a whole fight.

Looks like you be a hater.

BJ Penn looks like the idiot, now blaming it on his moderator. While the Diaz brothers haven't even responded. They got bigger shit to do. They actually train hard.


----------



## A1yola06 (Jan 5, 2007)

Penn doesn't deserve a rematch.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

OMG PEOPLE..

THERE IS A THREAD ABOUT WHY BJ IS PISSED AT NICK. GO LOOK IT UP. IT HAS WAY MORE INFO THEN THIS THREAD AND IS MORE UP TO DATE. QUIT ASKING THINGS THAT IS ALREADY OUT THERE.


ok Capslock Off. Fictional yelling has *ceased*. (Credits to the Ape )



http://www.mmaforum.com/ufc/98669-b...-bjs-tweets-comments-made-bj.html#post1530354


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

I'm not caring a whole lot about all the drama and "he said this/didn't say this", etc. but down the road i'd love to see them go at it again.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

SideWays222 said:


> OMG PEOPLE..
> 
> THERE IS A THREAD ABOUT WHY BJ IS PISSED AT NICK. GO LOOK IT UP. IT HAS WAY MORE INFO THEN THIS THREAD AND IS MORE UP TO DATE. QUIT ASKING THINGS THAT IS ALREADY OUT THERE.
> 
> ...


That's why you should have posted the info here instead of starting a new thread. And you mean to say the yelling has "ceased". wuv u


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Ape City said:


> That's why you should have posted the info here instead of starting a new thread. And you mean to say the yelling has "ceased". wuv u


But usually people dont go through the whole thread so half the people never read the post. That was my thought anyway when i created a new thread.

What in the world... what does Seized mean then?? Did i just make that word up :confused02:

Well if you "wuv" me why do you publicly humiliate me like this??

:sad01:


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

SideWays222 said:


> But usually people dont go through the whole thread so half the people never read the post. That was my thought anyway when i created a new thread.
> 
> What in the world... what does Seized mean then?? Did i just make that word up :confused02:
> 
> ...


Haha sorry bro. You are actually right that a lot of people would miss the info if you didn't post a new thread. If it was me though I would also post it here instead of redirecting them. Seized is a word too. It means to take hold of something. I could seize your arm and stop it from moving or I could seize the military outpost. A gear can "seize up".

Anyways I was just messin'.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

i would appreciate it if you would stop messin'! this is serious business.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

I feel the ban hammer coming down on my head and I feel it will be vicious. Anyways I still think it us all for hype!


----------

